# Handycam for video shooting



## matrixx (May 2, 2014)

I have Lumix Panasonic Digital camera for still photography.

Now, wish to buy one compact & latest Handycam can shoot quality video any either condition-sunny, dark, traveling, running object etc.

No DSLR camera pl. Only dedicated video camera I wish to grab. Thanks.


----------



## nac (May 2, 2014)

I don't know much about handycam. It would be helpful to people to find you one if they know what your budget is.


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2014)

I always wanted to get a Sony HDR-CX240EB  or Panasonic HC-V110 ...I have read several reviews about both and both are excellent ...will buy when I get married


----------



## matrixx (May 3, 2014)

nac said:


> I don't know much about handycam. It would be helpful to people to find you one if they know what your budget is.





sujoyp said:


> I always wanted to get a Sony HDR-CX240EB  or Panasonic HC-V110 ...I have read several reviews about both and both are excellent ...will buy when I get married



Marriage life reach to complete 20 years & hence budget is no bar.

Looking for latest & decent handycam, preferably from my favorite-Sony.


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2014)

LOL   you can get sony HDR-CX240EB  its very good...juch check reviews on youtube or search for its reviews on google .....it cost 19k on flipkart.


----------



## matrixx (May 3, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> LOL   you can get sony HDR-CX240EB  its very good...juch check reviews on youtube or search for its reviews on google .....it cost 19k on flipkart.



Sony India site saysits HDR-CX240 E @rs.17,490/- not HDR-CX240 *EB*. Is it same? NFC & Wi-Fi enabled?

Any other higher & latest model in Sony? Budget-open.

Also, someone offers on other forum, a rarely used Sony HDR-CX150E with Looks 10/10, Functionality 10/10 & Out of warranty.


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2014)

yes I am talking about the same...but howz that its selling for 19.5k in flipkart and amazon.in and its MRP is 18k. 

whats ur budget?? under30k its the best...remaining all are just with projectors


----------



## matrixx (May 3, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> yes I am talking about the same...but howz that its selling for 19.5k in flipkart and amazon.in and its MRP is 18k.
> whats ur budget?? under30k its the best...remaining all are just with projectors


Bro, I need new one. 

Does this CX240E is NFC & Wifi enabled?

I also seen new PJ series from Sony? How it is ? Budget max can strech upto 55k.


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2014)

wow thats a big budget...I will check something 

- - - Updated - - -

PJ series is with projector...I dont think projector is useful...and it will drain off the battery

- - - Updated - - -

This one is newest model of sony ..HDR-PJ540E cost around 50k...it have everything you want...and 32GB inbuilt memory


----------



## matrixx (May 3, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> wow thats a big budget...I will check something


 Let me bid 20 yers marriage compliments here...



sujoyp said:


> PJ series is with projector...I dont think projector is useful...and it will drain off the battery
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> This one is newest model of sony ..HDR-PJ540E cost around 50k...it have everything you want...and 32GB inbuilt memory


 Seems its projector camera. Do I really need it? how? Educate me pl.


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2014)

I really dont know y sony have put projector in all its top end handycams ....

I have a simple advice...just dont spend soo much on handycam ...I would still suggest a sony CX280 or a panasonic V230 as a day to day HD handycam ...its good enough

- - - Updated - - -

If NFC and wifi is very much required then get HDR-PJ340E ..its released in Jan 14 but cost almost 41k
*www.sony.co.in/product/hdr-pj340e


----------



## nac (May 3, 2014)

Just out of interest I am joining the discussion. I have no idea what would a handcam user expect when buying a new one.

To keep it related to the thread, we can discuss the choices within his budget. i.e., 55k

* What would be the sensor size? - I learned that there are FF interchangeable lens video for less than 2L. Is this possible for him to get an APS C equivalent in this budget?
* How about an interchangeable lens video camera in this budget? Any camera exists in this budget?
* What are physical controls available? Like focus ring, aperture ring, buttons, knobs and dials to adjust setting. 
* How about full manual exposure controls?
* What about the viewfinder? OVF or EVF or hybrid?
* I think pretty much all the handycams are equipped with fully articulated screen. Do they have touch screen?
* Some time ago, when I was reading an article about movie making with DSLR, there seems like a problem with sound recording. The industry standard is different than what DSLR offers. Does the handycam have the same issue? (I don't remember exactly, if I remember correct it's XLR)
* How about monitoring audio levels? Is there any jack input options?
* I guess there will be more sophisticated frame rates comparing with DSLR. How about the new features like 4k recording?
* External mic options?
* Is this possible to monitor the footage using external display like TV or something?
* How about flash? Don't laugh 
* Is this possible to use any filters?
* RAW video options???

There could be lot more I wanted to ask. For now I am putting a [STRIKE]full stop[/STRIKE] coma and posting it.


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2014)

nac in 55k we wont get APSC sensor nor lens changer..nor any manual control...just EVF, external mic, touchscreen etc we can get

check Sony HDR-PJ540E and Sony HXR-MC1500P


----------



## nac (May 3, 2014)

I checked the spec of both the models, seems like sensors are smaller than the typical compact camera  What's the quality one can expect from handycams?

They are really small...


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2014)

yes the sensor is small thats the reason the pic quality is bad in video camera....but video recording dont need big sensor...even our mobile record sufficiently good FHD video...advantage with video camera is stabilisation, night mode, better battery, easy to handle


----------



## matrixx (May 5, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> ...even our mobile record sufficiently good FHD video...advantage with video camera is stabilisation, night mode, better battery, easy to handle


what?  ... good camera phone (qHD/FHD) are replacing Handycam?! A bit strange matter!


----------



## sujoyp (May 5, 2014)

[MENTION=16681]Matrix[/MENTION] ...dont take it that way...I meant that even we can record full HD with our mobile cams ...but HD recorders have lots of other advantages too


----------

